# Need help finding trailer part



## braden (Jun 17, 2015)

I took my boat to be welded and they knocked off and then lost the little cap that goes over the top of the crank that raises and lowers the coupler on the trailer (whatever you call that thing). I have been unable to locate a replacement, partly because I do not know what to call it. I went to the hardware store to find a pvc cap, but everything is either too big or too small. Any suggestions?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 17, 2015)

Try a dust cap for a trailer hub.


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 17, 2015)

try this,,,, going to need to know the size of tube, https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Accessories_and_Parts-sz-Caps.aspx ,,https://www.etrailer.com/p-PS500322.html


----------



## braden (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. I will definitely check those options out. At least I now know what to call it! Wish I would have posted this question here before I made a bunch of trips back and forth to the hardware store.


----------



## Insanity (Jun 18, 2015)

Better cover the top to keep the greese clean. You could cut the top out of a coke can a slide it over it to keep dirt out till you get the cover.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 18, 2015)

Duct tape.


----------



## braden (Jun 19, 2015)

Good ole duct tape. Yeah, I will put some of that on until I can get a new cap for it.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 19, 2015)

Is that a Shelby jack? I may have a cap here at my shop. I sell them for bulldog, and I believe they fit the Shelby jacks also.


----------



## braden (Jun 19, 2015)

I am not at home, but can check when I get back. I did happen to take a measurement before I left. The external diameter looks to be 1 7/8th inch, internal diameter 1 3/4 inch.


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 20, 2015)

braden said:


> I am not at home, but can check when I get back. I did happen to take a measurement before I left. The external diameter looks to be 1 7/8th inch, internal diameter 1 3/4 inch.


if thats the case get yourself a fence post cap https://www.siriusxm.com/


----------



## Skiffing (Jun 21, 2015)

Siriusxm sells fence post caps?


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll check ours on Tuesday.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 21, 2015)

https://www.redneck-trailer.com/ProductsServices/Products.aspx
Here is the company we use. Section F.


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 23, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> Siriusxm sells fence post caps?


 what the heck,,,,lol https://www.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-1-7-8-in-Aluminum-Post-Cap-328559B/202081871


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 23, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> https://www.redneck-trailer.com/ProductsServices/Products.aspx
> Here is the company we use. Section F.



thanks for the link,,,, dang got a store/warehouse 5 miles from our shop  =D> never knew of them,,ill be check n them out!!! :wink:


----------

